# PWMSignal "abgreifen"



## hallolo2_ (16. April 2016)

Also wenn ich mir ein MoRa 3/Nova 1080 zulege dann muss ich ja auch irgendwie die Lüfter versorgen. Kann ich das PWM und RPM Signal einfach beim MoBo anschließen und die 12V und Ground einfach vom Mobo abzwacken? Also alle Lüfter zusammen an ein Kabel hängen und dann PWM u. RPM ans Mobo anschließen und die Stromversorgung ans NT bzw. an ein 4pin Molexadapter?


----------



## MaW85 (16. April 2016)

Wenn du Baugleiche PWM Lüfter kaufts, kannst du mehrere in reihe Anschliesen und diese normal über PWM Betreiben.
Es wird dann nur vom ersten Lüfter das PWM Signal genohmen und alle Lüfter drehen gleich schnell. Dafür gibt es extra Verteilerkabel.
Z.b. das hier: EK Water Blocks EK-Cable Y-Weiche fur 3x 4-Pin-PWM-Lufter - 1 cm


----------



## Brehministrator (16. April 2016)

Ja, mit so einem speziell dafür vorgesehenen Verteilerkabel geht es natürlich. Intern (in diesem Kabel) ist das übrigens keine Reihenschaltung, sondern im Wesenentlichen eine Parallelschaltung, bis auf das Tachosignal  Etwas mehr Details:

Die +12V und Masse müssen ja sowieso an jedem Lüfter anliegen. Die muss man also immer parallel schalten (wie es auch ein billiges Y-Kabel macht).

Das PWM-Signal ist nur ein logisches Signal, das zwischen +12V und Masse wechselt (Pulsweitenmodulation eben --> siehe Wikipedia). Dieses Signal teilt den Lüftern mit, wie schnell sie nun eigentlich laufen sollen. Das muss also auch an allen Lüftern gleichermaßen anliegen, und wird auch parallel geschaltet.

Das einzige Problem ist das Tacho-Signal. Hierüber teilt der Lüfter ja dem Mainboard mit, wie schnell er läuft. Elektrisch ist das im Lüfter als offener Kollektor realisiert. Das Mainboard legt also über einen Vorwiderstand +12V an, und der Lüfter zieht das immer mal kurz runter auf Masse, was das Mainboard registriert. Wenn man von mehreren Lüftern das Tacho-Signalkabel parallel schaltet, wird das Mainboard verwirrt, und denkt der (vermeintlich) eine angeschlossene Lüfter würde viel schneller laufen, weil die Impulse beider Lüfter auf der gleichen Leitung reinkommen. Es kann also nichts passieren oder kaputt gehen. Aber die Anzeige der Lüftergeschwindigkeit wäre dann falsch.

Das oben zitierte Kabel löst das wohl so, dass es nur vom ersten Lüfter das Tachosignal abgreift. Das hat den Vorteil, dass die Drehzahlanzeige im Mainboard noch stimmt. Nachteil ist, dass man für Lüfter 2 und 3 nicht sehen kann, ob sie überhaupt noch laufen, weil die Drehzahlanzeige nur den ersten Lüfter umfasst. Wenn man z.B. von 3 Lüftern die Drehzahl überwachen will, müsste man die zwangsläufig an 3 verschiedene Lüfter-Pinheader auf dem Mainboard stecken. Da kann es leider keinen Adapter geben, der so etwas über einen einzelnen Lüfteranschluss erlaubt.


----------



## v3nom (16. April 2016)

Es gibt PWM-Hubs.
Diese holen sich die benötigten 12V direkt vom NT. Das PWM Signal kommt per 4-Pin Kabel (mit nur 2 genutzten Pins) vom MB zum PWM-Hub. Es kann von diesem Hub über das 4-Pin Kabel *nur ein Tacho Signal* zum MB zurück geschickt werden.
Ich nutze ein PWM Hub von Phobya und bin voll zufrieden. Können 8 Lüfter dran, 6 nutze ich zur Zeit.


----------



## hallolo2_ (27. April 2016)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Ja, mit so einem speziell dafür vorgesehenen Verteilerkabel geht es natürlich. Intern (in diesem Kabel) ist das übrigens keine Reihenschaltung, sondern im Wesenentlichen eine Parallelschaltung, bis auf das Tachosignal  Etwas mehr Details:
> 
> Die +12V und Masse müssen ja sowieso an jedem Lüfter anliegen. Die muss man also immer parallel schalten (wie es auch ein billiges Y-Kabel macht).
> 
> ...



Also geht das nicht?



v3nom schrieb:


> Es gibt PWM-Hubs.
> Diese holen sich die benötigten 12V direkt vom NT. Das PWM Signal kommt per 4-Pin Kabel (mit nur 2 genutzten Pins) vom MB zum PWM-Hub. Es kann von diesem Hub über das 4-Pin Kabel *nur ein Tacho Signal* zum MB zurück geschickt werden.
> Ich nutze ein PWM Hub von Phobya und bin voll zufrieden. Können 8 Lüfter dran, 6 nutze ich zur Zeit.



Welche genau denn?


----------



## bschicht86 (27. April 2016)

hallolo2_ schrieb:


> Kann ich das PWM und RPM Signal einfach beim MoBo anschließen und die 12V und Ground einfach vom Mobo abzwacken?



Kannst du so machen, nur mit der einen Besonderheit, dass du am RPM-PIN des Boards nur ein Lüfter anschliessen darfst. Gründe wurden über mir schon genannt.


----------



## hallolo2_ (27. April 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Kannst du so machen, nur mit der einen Besonderheit, dass du am RPM-PIN des Boards nur ein Lüfter anschliessen darfst. Gründe wurden über mir schon genannt.



Also so:?

Masse und +12V vom NT abgreifen und auf alle Lüfter aufsplitten
RPM Signal von EINEM Lüfter nehmen und in einen 4Pin Connector/Stecker stecken
Das PWMSignal von dem 4 PINConecctor, wo auch das RPMSignal von dem einem Lüfter kommt abgreifen und dann an alle Lüfter aufteilen, wie bei einem 9fachen Y Kabel.

Passt das so? Kann man das ganze auch so machen, wenn man das alles verlötet oder die Kabel "verknotet" oder wird dadurch das PWM und RPMSignal gestört/verfälscht?


----------



## Fafafin (27. April 2016)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...inem-pwm-anschluss-steuerbar-post8175737.html


----------



## v3nom (27. April 2016)

hallolo2_ schrieb:


> Welche genau denn?



Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin Splitter | Lufterzubehor | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## nonamez78 (27. April 2016)

@hallolo2_ 

das stimmt so, wie du es geschrieben hast. +/- vom Netzteil, RPM von einem Lüfter, PWM auf alle Lüfter. Je nach Board und Lüftermenge gehen auch 3 Lüfter an einen Transistor (Lüfter Anschluss) vom Board. Generell würde ich 10 Watt Gesamtlast (bei 100% PWM) nicht überschreiten. Bei einer Versorgung vom NT (12V) ist das natürlich egal.


----------



## hallolo2_ (28. April 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> @hallolo2_
> 
> das stimmt so, wie du es geschrieben hast. +/- vom Netzteil, RPM von einem Lüfter, PWM auf alle Lüfter. Je nach Board und Lüftermenge gehen auch 3 Lüfter an einen Transistor (Lüfter Anschluss) vom Board. Generell würde ich 10 Watt Gesamtlast (bei 100% PWM) nicht überschreiten. Bei einer Versorgung vom NT (12V) ist das natürlich egal.



Und die RPM und PWM Signale haben kein Problem mit verlöten der oder Kabel "verknoten"?


----------



## v3nom (29. April 2016)

Was soll denn da ein Problem sein? Das PWM Signal kommt vom Mainboard und geht dann an alle Lüfter. Einzig eine schlechte Signalqualität oder zu viele Lüfter könnten ein Problem sein. Aber wenn selbst 8 Lüfter an einem PWM Signal laufen...
Das RPM/Tacho-Signal kommt ja nur von einem Lüfter und geht an das Mainboard, passt also. Alle anderen Lüfter haben an dem Tacho nichts verloren.


----------



## hallolo2_ (29. April 2016)

v3nom schrieb:


> Was soll denn da ein Problem sein? Das PWM Signal kommt vom Mainboard und geht dann an alle Lüfter. Einzig eine schlechte Signalqualität oder zu viele Lüfter könnten ein Problem sein. Aber wenn selbst 8 Lüfter an einem PWM Signal laufen...
> Das RPM/Tacho-Signal kommt ja nur von einem Lüfter und geht an das Mainboard, passt also. Alle anderen Lüfter haben an dem Tacho nichts verloren.



Also muss ich nur darauf achten, dass es gut verlötet ist, damit es keine Kontaktstörungen oder so gibt?


----------



## v3nom (29. April 2016)

Genau. 
Eine fertige Lösung kommt für dich nicht in Frage? Ansonsten einfach mal deine Idee aufzeichnen und hier nachfragen.


----------



## hallolo2_ (29. April 2016)

v3nom schrieb:


> Genau.
> Eine fertige Lösung kommt für dich nicht in Frage? Ansonsten einfach mal deine Idee aufzeichnen und hier nachfragen.



Nein, weil die Phobia Hub 8 Lüfter hat und ich genau 9 bräuchte 
Meinst du mit Idee, wie ich das verlöten würde oder was?


----------



## v3nom (30. April 2016)

Genau, du scheinst dir ja nicht ganz sicher zu sein, dann einfach mal nachfragen. Am besten mit einer Skizze oder so 
Der Hub hier ist für 10 Lüfter: Thermaltake Commander FP, Lüftersteuerung 10-Kanal (AC-023-AN1NAN-A1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Fafafin (30. April 2016)

Du kannst auch an einen Anschluss des Hubs ein 4-Pin-Y-Kabel anschließen, dann reicht's auch für 9 Lüfter.

EDIT:
Beim Venturi HP-14 ist eines dabei.


----------



## hallolo2_ (3. Mai 2016)

v3nom schrieb:


> Genau, du scheinst dir ja nicht ganz sicher zu sein, dann einfach mal nachfragen. Am besten mit einer Skizze oder so
> Der Hub hier ist für 10 Lüfter: Thermaltake Commander FP, Lüftersteuerung 10-Kanal (AC-023-AN1NAN-A1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland





Fafafin schrieb:


> Du kannst auch an einen Anschluss des Hubs ein 4-Pin-Y-Kabel anschließen, dann reicht's auch für 9 Lüfter.
> 
> EDIT:
> Beim Venturi HP-14 ist eines dabei.



Ich werde keine Hub kaufen, weil im H440 schon eine drinsteckt und mit verlöten bekomme ich sie platzsparender und kostenlos.
Ich werde bald eine Zeichnung machen schaffe es heute aber nicht mehr.


----------



## hallolo2_ (5. Mai 2016)

So hier ist jetzt der Schaltplan. Passt da so alles? Verlötet ist das natürlich nicht so platzaufwändig.


----------



## Fafafin (5. Mai 2016)

Also ich verdiene ja meinen Lebensunterhalt mit Stromlaufplänen, aber so richtig schlau werde ich aus deiner Skizze nicht.

EDIT: Eher so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hallolo2_ (6. Mai 2016)

Fafafin schrieb:


> Also ich verdiene ja meinen Lebensunterhalt mit Stromlaufplänen, aber so richtig schlau werde ich aus deiner Skizze nicht.
> 
> EDIT: Eher so:
> 
> ...



Danke für die Mühe einen zu zeichnen.
Der sieht schon besser aus bzw. ordentlicher als meiner.
So wie auf deinem Plan würde ich es dann machen bloß eben mit 9 Lüftern. Aber was für ein Zweck hat die Verbindung von 0V vom Mobo und den 2 OV vom NT?


----------



## v3nom (8. Mai 2016)

Die Verbindung ist überflüssig. Klappt auch ohne wunderbar


----------



## hallolo2_ (9. Mai 2016)

v3nom schrieb:


> Die Verbindung ist überflüssig. Klappt auch ohne wunderbar



Ok dann danke an alle


----------



## Fafafin (11. Mai 2016)

v3nom schrieb:


> Die Verbindung ist überflüssig. Klappt auch ohne wunderbar


Ja, weil normalerweise der 0V-Pin vom PWM-Anschluss des CPU-Lüfters am Mainboard auch vom Netzteil kommt.
Trotzdem ist die Verbindung beim Akasa Flexa Kabel vorhanden, daher habe ich sie auch mit eingezeichnet.


----------



## v3nom (12. Mai 2016)

Echt? 
Ok, habe ich nicht drauf geachtet. Aber die aktuellen 2 PWM Splitter die ich benutze haben das nicht. Ich denke es schadet nicht, ist aber nicht notwendig.


----------



## hallolo2_ (17. Mai 2016)

Dann danke an alle!


----------

